# Polaris Brutus Tire Sizes



## timbrehse (12 mo ago)

I have purchased a set of stock front and rear rims and want to buy a second set of tires for my Polaris Brutus - more aggressive snow-tire like lugs that I can stud.
Not for frolicking in the snowy woods - for snow blowing and not sliding down steep, paved driveways.
I have a set of chains I'd prefer not to have to wrestle with and I've had great experiences w/ studded tires on my Jeep and and my former F250 plow truck.
The standard Carlisle's are not aggressive, $$$, and the factory sizes are tuff to impossible to find from other manufacturers. i.e. 25x9x12 fronts and 25x11x12 rears.
The OG accepted norm is go narrower for better snow traction.
That said, will I be better served going an inch narrower 25x*8*x12 and 25x*10*x12 ? or
go an inch taller as in *26*x9x12 and *26*x11x12 ?
There are well priced choices in either size config.
Most important- I need all the torque that little Yanmar can muster snowblowing uphill.
Thoughts?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Stay with the shorter tires, and maintain the torque …go narrower if you can.

I wouldn’t worry about price too much as they should last you a long time as they are designated winter tires .

can you add wheel weights?

Have any pictures of the tread patterns you’re considering?


----------



## timbrehse (12 mo ago)

Hydromaster said:


> Stay with the shorter tires, go taller if you can.


Thats a bit confusing
Shorter tires, 25's would be an inch more narrow than factory spec.
Taller = 26" and the factory spec. width


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

are all your plowing area's on pavement?

Goodyear Rawhide MTR maybe?

https://tirereviewsandmore.com/goodyear-atv-rawhide-mt-r-reviews/


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Short & narrow

stock height & narrow

It takes more torque to turn a taller tire


----------



## timbrehse (12 mo ago)

Thanks all - The Brutus has a curb weight o 2k lbs. the snowblower adds an additional 400" lbs. My concern w/ the Goodyears as well as others is the suggested max inflation. The factory tires are suggested to be inflated to 20lbs. The G-Years are max 7lbs. More like the tires on my JDeere AMT - beach balls.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not up on newer tires but how about the itp 589's

https://www.mudthrowers.com/inc/sdetail/62/116735
dont know what the max PSI is on them but they are 6ply tires and have long tread life.


----------

